# Advice for HIGH pressure (barometric) fishing?



## ileddog (Dec 1, 2008)

As most know we have been under some high pressure for a good long time now. When the pressure was normal I could stay on the fish and get them to bite most of the time. Now with this pressure and tons of snow on the lake Im having trouble even finding the fish. When I do its a whole nother story trying to get them to bite. 
Pointers? Deep or shallows? Night, mid day or morning? Jig or tip ups? Minnows, waxies, real or fake?

Yeah I wish we could get all the answers I know we cant cuz then it wouldnt be called fishing itd be called catchin. Just looking for some tricks of the trade. Last week I was about ready to put ALL my gear on E-Bay. Im getting frustrated.


----------

